# ser del año de la polca



## aloofsocialite

Hola foreros:
Sé que he oído "ser del año de la polca" empleado en España para referirse a algo muy viejo, anticuado o pasado de moda, pero quería saber si lo usan los demás países de habla hispana.  Esta locución siempre me ha dado mucha gracia por las imágenes que me hace surgir a la mente (los _lederhosen_ y tal).  Si la puedo utilizar fuera de España y hacerme entender ¡tanto mejor!

Gracias


----------



## emm1366

En Colombia, no.

Tenemos expresiones más coloquiales.


----------



## Calambur

"ser del año de la polca" por aquí, no (aunque uno intuye que se trata de un tiempo muy antiguo).
Díríamos: "(es) de la época de Matusalén".

Pero como yo nunca sé muy bien dónde estoy parada (o sentada, o acostada -y esto es verdad-), también diría: 
"del tiempo de Maricastaña" (pero sospecho que esa expresión es más española -los amigos lo aclararán...-).


----------



## la_machy

Yo, como mexicana-sonorense, diría 'del año del cuete'.
Y no, por México no se usa 'del año de la polca'. Pero seguro se entendería.


Saludos


----------



## aloofsocialite

Bueno, parece una locución desconocida fuera de España, pero por el contexto se entendería por todas partes.

Gracias a todos por haberme saciado la curiosidad.


----------



## ErOtto

Calambur said:


> "del tiempo de Maricastaña" (pero sospecho que esa expresión es más española -los amigos lo aclararán...-).


 
Sospechas bien 

Y sí, en España "del año de la polca" se usa... o se usaba, por lo menos.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica dirían:

_Del año de fusil de chispas_ (usual)
_De la_ belle époque (sobre todo entre gente mayor)

Saludos,


swift


----------



## flljob

También _del año del caldo_.


----------



## swift

flljob said:


> También _del año del caldo_.


Ese giro siempre me causó mucha gracia. Otro mexicano: _del año de la canica_.

También: del año de la pera, del año del golero.


----------



## aloofsocialite

Muy interesante ¿a qué se refería «caldo»? ¿A los años de miseria?


----------



## flljob

La miseria ¿ya desapareció?
Supongo que al año en que se inventó.


----------



## Ushuaia

Otra de por acá: "del año del arquero".


----------



## aloofsocialite

flljob said:


> La miseria ¿ya desapareció?
> Supongo al año en que se inventó.



Desde luego que no, pero se supone que al nivel individual, sí puede ser, y pregunté porque no sabía si se refería al hecho de que muchos que se encuentran en condiciones paupérrimas pasan esos años comiendo caldos o si alude a algo diferente.

Saludos


----------



## jorgema

En Perú, "del año de la pera" y francamente no sé de donde viene la tal pera. 
En cuanto a "del año de la polca", se entendería perfecto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

jorgema said:


> En Perú, "del año de la pera" y francamente no sé de donde viene la tal pera.
> En cuanto a "del año de la polca", se entendería perfecto.


En España también: _año de la pera, año de la polca _y _año de la tana _(creo).


----------



## Janis Joplin

flljob said:


> También _del año del caldo_.




Por acá igual.

Mi madre decia *del año de la cachetada.*


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

aldonzalorenzo said:


> En España también: _año de la pera, año de la polca _y _año de la tana _(creo).


 
Sí, Aldonza. Por Cartagena (España) también se dice "el año de la tana".

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Sí, Aldonza. Por Cartagena (España) también se dice "el año de la tana".


 
Gracias por confirmarlo, Paco: ya dudo de todo...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Ushuaia said:


> Otra de por acá: "del año del arquero".


 Originalmente era "el día del arquero" (fecha inexistente), para significar "nunca". Después apareció, seguramente por error, "del año del arquero", para significar "de hace muchísimo tiempo".

No me gusta mucho "del año del arquero", no tiene mucho sentido.
"El día del arquero" (para significar nunca) me parece más ingenioso, puesto que es una celebración que no existe (aunque hay quienes dicen que es el 5 de julio, y en Argentina, el 12 de julio).


----------



## Ibermanolo

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Sí, Aldonza. Por Cartagena (España) también se dice "el año de la tana".
> 
> Saludos


 
Por aquí se utiliza más comparativamente "más viejo que la tana"

Ser del año de la polca (me temo que cada vez se usa menos)
Ser del año de la pera
ser del año de maricastaña
Ser más viejo que la tama
Ser más viejo que Matusalem


----------



## ErOtto

swift said:


> _Del año de fusil de chispas_ (usual)


 
 _Ma' gustao _

Por aquí también se usa "de cuando la mili se hacía con lanza" para algo que es muy antiguo.



Ibermanolo said:


> Por aquí se utiliza más comparativamente "más viejo que la tana"


 
 Coincido.

Una que siempre me ha hecho mucha gracia:

"más viejo que la abuela de Dios"


----------



## infinite sadness

Aqui en Sicilia nosotros decimos: "del tiempo de los canonigos de leño".


----------



## duvija

Ibermanolo said:


> Por aquí se utiliza más comparativamente "más viejo que la tana"
> 
> Ser del año de la polca (me temo que cada vez se usa menos)
> Ser del año de la pera
> ser del año de maricastaña
> Ser más viejo que la tama
> Ser más viejo que Matusalem


 

Del siglo del pedo (no me acuerdo de ninguna con 'año')


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Y *del año de la tos*, para conectar con el otro hilo.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Qué cosa!
Al leer "más viejo que la tana", me he dado cuenta de que yo siempre había dicho (y oído) "más viejo que la *p*ana".


----------



## duvija

Del año del jopo !! (al fin me acordé). Pero esto es una época precisa, digamos del tiempo de Gardel, cuando se usaba jopo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Otra más de por acá: "del año de la escarapela".


----------



## Jaén

Ok, pero qué vendría siendo la "tana"? Lo del jopo ya lo descubrí, acabo de desjoparme en el hilo correspondiente.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Voy a ser sanamente grosero:  de cuando los pedos se tiraban con honda.


----------



## Señor K

Por acá, rescatamos un par de expresiones de nuestros pueblos hermanos:

_Del año del cuete
Del año de la pera_

y le agregamos los autóctonos

_Del año del ñauca
Del año de la cocoa
Del año del rey Perico_

En todo caso, decir "del año de la polca" como que no se estila, pero se entendería, a mi modesto juicio.

Además, debo reconocer que esas expresiones son más de adulto - adulto mayor que del lolerío (juventud) actual. Es como decir "cabro de moledera", agitando el bastón y cayéndose la placa dental.


----------



## swift

Hola, @Jaén. 


Jaén said:


> <…> ¿qué vendría siendo la “tana”? <…>


Aunque no puedo dar respuesta a esa consulta, sino agregar una hipótesis, me atrevo a suponer que esa “Tana” debería llevar mayúscula inicial y que probablemente se trate de un personaje popular.


----------



## Rolfi

"Del tiempo 'e ñaupa". o sea realmente viejo (hasta la misma expresión, que ya casi no se escucha por acá).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* decimos exclusivamente "*el año de la cuca*" y de lo cual se comenta en este hilo:

*Año de la cuca*


----------



## oa2169

Más viejo que la moda de andar a pie
Más viejo que la panela
De los tiempos de upa.


----------

